# Tashkent Business Center (new photos)



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

*Tashkent business district - one of the largest in the Central Asia region. Financial center of Uzbekistan*




























*Business property of tashkent city*























































Tashkent is capital of Uzbekistan


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

citi said:


> Tashkent is capital of Uzbekistan


Korea Development Bank?
in Tashkent is capital of Uzbekistan?
What is this?
I mean, *Why Korea THERE?*


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

seaniscoming said:


> Korea Development Bank?
> in Tashkent is capital of Uzbekistan?
> What is this?
> I mean, *Why Korea THERE?*



Stupid question. Excuse me !


----------



## RyukyuRhymer (Sep 23, 2007)

seaniscoming said:


> Korea Development Bank?
> in Tashkent is capital of Uzbekistan?
> What is this?
> I mean, *Why Korea THERE?*


its a Development Bank.. meaning its most likely owned by the Korean government to serve Korea's business interests in Uzbekistan. And from what I've read, Korea has been sending lots of money in that direction looking for new business opportunities. I believe there's a Kia or Daewoo plant there.


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Not bad


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

Very nice buildings.


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

citi said:


> Stupid question. Excuse me !


Stupid and *rude* answer. Excuse me!

Actually, KDB is usually known as domestic bank in korea, not that international.
Also,KDB was considering disposal and is under privatrization plan now.
That's why I am wondering.

You didn't need to answer.


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

RyukyuRhymer said:


> its a Development Bank.. meaning its most likely owned by the Korean government to serve Korea's business interests in Uzbekistan. And from what I've read, Korea has been sending lots of money in that direction looking for new business opportunities. I believe there's a Kia or Daewoo plant there.


Thank you for your kindness.


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

*Business district*


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

*Tashkent - Metropolis of Central Asia*



















Tashkent - biggest city of Central Asia


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

*Luxury and multi-brand boutiques. Streets. Buildings*


----------



## Ras Siyan (Jan 12, 2009)

Nice, I have friends from there


----------



## TARANSKY (Dec 23, 2008)

ì`m surprised, but not that surprised. the city looks much better than i thought, however i couldn`t help to notice the lack of people at the streets, what`s seems to be pretty common in central asia and most of the USSR countries.


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## SnowMan (Dec 2, 2003)

One of Metro stations


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

*Yunus Abad - main tennis courts (Central Asia)*
































































Tashkent Open-Sony Ericksson WTA TOUR - professional women's tournaments




























*Yunus abad - main tennis courts of Central Asia*


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

*Style.Uz - Tashkent Fashion Week*

P.S


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

*Classic Architecture*

P.S


----------



## Bandera (Nov 22, 2007)

TARANSKY said:


> ì`m surprised, but not that surprised. the city looks much better than i thought, however i couldn`t help to notice the lack of people at the streets, what`s seems to be pretty common in central asia and *most of the USSR countries*.


Please be more specific which countries.


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

*Tashkentland & Aquapark photos*

P.S


----------



## Ujeen (Sep 24, 2010)

Thank you very much for these shots. I was born in Tashkent and spent my childhood there. Haven't been there for 12 years. I love it and miss it. Maybe one day I'll come to see what has been changed since my absence. Please keep posting. In case you have some shots from around the Oybek metro station I would very appreciate if you posted them here.


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

Very interesting pictures. Tashkent was always one of the biggest megapolises in ex-USSR. Bigger were only Moscow, Leningrad (St.-Petersburg) and Kiev. I suppose creation of a special business district was a great desicion. Keep posting new pictures


----------



## kingsway (Dec 15, 2009)

wow, this is quite a revelation....
modern city and beautiful people.


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

Ujeen said:


> Thank you very much for these shots. I was born in Tashkent and spent my childhood there. Haven't been there for 12 years. I love it and miss it. Maybe one day I'll come to see what has been changed since my absence. Please keep posting. In case you have some shots from around the Oybek metro station I would very appreciate if you posted them here.


Ujeen, I am glad that you like

I can tell you that "Tashkent Business District" located in "Oybek" Subway station. This district is the most expensive in Tashkent.


----------



## Ujeen (Sep 24, 2010)

citi said:


> Ujeen, I am glad that you like
> I can tell you that "Tashkent Business District" located in "Oybek" Subway station. This district is the most expensive in Tashkent.


I used to live there in Chekov street, the building #21 and was studying in the 60th school


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

Ujeen said:


> I used to live there in Chekov street, the building #21 and was studying in the 60th school


= ) 

More photos of biggest city Central Asia here:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=603444&page=2

go to page,2,3,4,5 (there is a lot of photos Tashkent city)


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

Business center "Inconel"


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

*NBU (National Bank of Uzbekistan)*

NBU (National Bank of Uzbekistan) one of the largest investment bank in the Central Asian region


















district office (One of the)


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

NBU TOWER (108 m)


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

I see in Uzbekistan didn't use cirilic alphabet as almost all ex-USSR countries do it, I'd never thought that until now 

BTW nice and quite developed city kay:


----------



## 陈天伦 (Aug 15, 2011)

中亚最大城市是乌鲁木齐，第二是阿拉木图OK！ 你这个根本不算商务区，太小了、


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

陈天伦;83026397 said:


> 中亚最大城市是乌鲁木齐，第二是阿拉木图OK！ 你这个根本不算商务区，太小了、


Tashkent is biggest city of the Central Asia (Uzbekistan, Kazakhstan, Kirgystan, Tadjikistan and Turkmenistan)


----------



## Conqnot (Dec 8, 2010)

Amazing pics..keep it up


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

*Business center "Poytaht". Tashkent city*










Business center "Poytaht"


----------



## shoxruh17 (Sep 2, 2011)

Citi can you upload latest changes in Navoi street, what happened to "navoi yarmarka"?


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

shoxruh17 said:


> Citi can you upload latest changes in Navoi street, what happened to "navoi yarmarka"?





















Now there are building new houses for the oil and gas company UNG (Uzbekneftgas) Under the plan there should appear the Seoul park and the "Tashkent city"

Perhaps there will be building their projects Jisong Korea Industries or Dubai Property Group


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Beautiful Tashkent! here some more photos from me 

OUZBEKISTAN_Tachkent_autour de la place Amir Timour_20111017_DSC_7538_DxO by HaBaDisDonc, on Flickr


OUZBEKISTAN_Tachkent_place Amir Timour_20111017_DSC_7560_DxO by HaBaDisDonc, on Flickr


Tashkent by untipografico, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

stunning pics from Tashkent....:cheers:


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)




----------

